# cory eggs?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 3 cory cats in a tank right now and i have just noticed what looks like a small egg sack 

the eggs( ithink) are white and connected by a almost see-thru white film are these eggs or something else? their are only like 10 of them


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be. What else is in the tank? Where are the eggs located?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like it could be pond snail eggs. They look exactly as you described. I raise them for puffer fish food and alway have eggs in a 1.5 gal tank set aside just for pond snails.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

These are corie eggs. Most cories don't cluster spawn like this. These are barbatus eggs. They cluster spawn 99% of the time.


----------

